

Still Hiring - keithclark

This is my 5th time posting this on Hacker News I'm hiring web developers and mobile app developers. Please only apply if your willing to work in-house at our start-up in Maryland. If you are interested please email me at klownkeeper@gmail.com
======
coderdude
Since you've tried 5 times why not take a little time to write a more
compelling job offer? Describe what the person's responsibilities will be,
what you're expecting from a potential hire, what makes working for you cool
and worth while, etc. Write a little about yourself in your profile. 5 failed
attempts had to have told you _something_.

~~~
mattm
Why not look for remote workers as well?

------
korussian
I think this is his website: <http://keithclarksolutions.wordpress.com/>

